# Christmas present for wife



## Reddinr (Dec 19, 2020)

Not exactly machining but here is my latest shop project, a side table for my wife.  I did machine the pipe to table-top plates so I guess that counts ...
I plan to add a 2-slat shelf at the bottom too but I have to repair my table saw first.


----------



## f350ca (Dec 19, 2020)

Shelf brackets for the girl friend. Had the sprockets drawn for another project, quartered them in autosketch then burnt them out on the plasma, then powder coated them.



Greg


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 19, 2020)

Reddinr said:


> Not exactly machining but here is my latest shop project, a side table for my wife.  I did machine the pipe to table-top plates so I guess that counts ...
> I plan to add a 2-slat shelf at the bottom too but I have to repair my table saw first.
> 
> View attachment 347862



Very nice.  I recently "built" a pipe coat rack for my daughter.  More thought goes into these simple projects than what would look like on the surface.
We cleaned everything off with lacquer thinner and then used Penetrol to coat it to give that "rustic" look.  Turned out rather nice.

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 20, 2020)

I like those sprocket shelf brackets!  The wood is called black limba.  I have some jatoba left over from another project and that will become a shelf at the bottom of the table.  I'm hoping the red in the jatoba will tie in well with the shelves (which are sapele).

I was surprised at how much the pipe cost.  The pre-threaded pieces were about 1.5-2X the cost per foot vs unthreaded.  I ended up getting a used manual Rigid pipe threader from ebay and got a work out using that.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 20, 2020)

Reddinr said:


> I like those sprocket shelf brackets!  The wood is called black limba.  I have some jatoba left over from another project and that will become a shelf at the bottom of the table.  I'm hoping the red in the jatoba will tie in well with the shelves (which are sapele).
> 
> I was surprised at how much the pipe cost.  The pre-threaded pieces were about 1.5-2X the cost per foot vs unthreaded.  I ended up getting a used manual Rigid pipe threader from ebay and got a work out using that.



That's awesome.  Yeah, I had about $100 in pipe for my daughters coat rack.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 20, 2020)

haven't finished it yet (!!), but here's my progress towards a nut cracker for the wife, called The NutCrusher Mk1.


----------

